# DS Melting Point Testers



## Twin Peak (Jul 23, 2005)

All:

I am looking for three testers.  This product is the new fat loss product from DS.  It is available in beta form from www.designersupps.com for $55 per bottle.  Please read about it on the website.

I'd like to give 3 bottles away to folks who are dieting now, and want to try this new product.  You will need to keep a log here to qualify.

If you are interested, please post here.  If you PM me, you are out.  Rob or I will be selecting 3 people within the next few days.

One person will need to take 4 caps, another 6, and the third 8 caps, per day.  Each person will get one bottle.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 23, 2005)

Count me in if you take me. I keep a log here and update it pretty much daily. Right now I'm doing a slow cut down to 195.


----------



## topolo (Jul 23, 2005)

I would try it at 8 caps a day


----------



## seven11 (Jul 24, 2005)

i will try it with my planned trimax cycle


----------



## seven11 (Jul 24, 2005)

im 220 and doing a cut to 200


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 24, 2005)

Sorry, this would have to be a stand alone fatburner product.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 24, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Sorry, this would have to be a stand alone fatburner product.


I know this wasn't directed at me, just wanted to let you know I haven't taken any other fat burners in about 3 months now. The only supplements I've been taking is creatine and protein.


----------



## squid (Jul 24, 2005)

i would be willing to try.

i am 5'11 186 about 12.5 % bf

been cutting for about 2 months now.  lost about 18 pounds and about 7 % bf.   About 1 month in I took 1 bottle of Ripped Fuel Extreme.  Now I am trying Hot Rox for 3 days lost about 1/2 pound.  

I lift 4 days a week with light cardio 2

I eat very clean and try to hover around a 500 cal deficit.  which bring me around 2200 to 2300


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Jul 24, 2005)

I'll volunteer.  I'll be happy to provide any info you would like.
Thanks.


----------



## seven11 (Jul 24, 2005)

well i can take it as a stand alone.. plus i can compare it to other fat burners, like sesathin, trimax and ec


----------



## topolo (Jul 24, 2005)

ATOMSPLTR said:
			
		

> I'll volunteer.  I'll be happy to provide any info you would like.
> Thanks.



For starters we will need a detailed sexual history


----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> For starters we will need a detailed sexual history



will you two exchange this info via PM's please.


----------



## seven11 (Jul 24, 2005)

^^^^ hahah


----------



## milwood (Jul 24, 2005)

looking forward to the logs. I'm using it now in combo with some other stuff, so I can't be too objective. I have noticed a nice effect in using it transitioning off a long clen cycle.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 24, 2005)

I would hit it up, what is the recommended dosage?  If the recommended dosage is 4 pills I would be willing to go up to 6.  How long will the trial be?  I am going to be super strict on diet the next 5 weeks as I am heading back to VT to see peeps and want to be super sexy, regular sexy like I am right now won't cut it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 24, 2005)

Standard dosing now is 4 caps, but we are beginning to think (based on more feedback) that 6-8 caps will be necessary.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 24, 2005)

You always know that I'll be a tester


----------



## KentDog (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm interested in being one of the testers.  However, I would prefer to be one of the people taking either 4 or 6 pills instead of 8 (I'm only 175 right now).  I would also prefer to start 3-4 weeks from now rather than immediately (ending a bulk right now), but I can start immediately if needed.  I would only be using whey protein and a multi in conjunction.  Strict diet, too.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 24, 2005)

Since I've been bulking, and used ActivaTe, would I be an ideal candidate for Melting Point? If so, I'm in!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 25, 2005)

Nice,

This is one product I am interested in trying.  Followed alot of the hype, but still am skeptical.  Would like to see the real world results first hand


----------



## GAmuscle26 (Jul 25, 2005)

I've been dieting for the last 3 weeks and have seen some good progress. Anything that would help the process would be greatly appreciated. I'd like to volunteer as well, if it's not too late.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jul 25, 2005)

This could be interesting...I had been away fopr a little while, but can clearly be a post whore now that Im back!! Spent about 10 weeks cutting form 175 to 160 with diet and moderate cardio, aiming at 150...Id love to give this a whirl!

I guess I should add that Im currently using nothing but protein, multis and fishoils, last(and only) oral cycle was in feb 2005.


----------



## seven11 (Jul 25, 2005)

oh yea i would like to add that im clearly and aplha male here and MP would be a great supplament for me, cuz it will make me kick more ass


----------



## Robboe (Jul 26, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> oh yea i would like to add that im clearly and aplha male here and MP would be a great supplament for me, cuz it will make me kick more ass



If the studies indicate it improves spelling then you are a shoe-in, mate.


----------



## seven11 (Jul 26, 2005)

deal


----------



## crazy_enough (Jul 26, 2005)

HEY!! I can have aweful grammar too!


----------



## seven11 (Jul 26, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> HEY!! I can have aweful grammar too!




nice try, but im the spelling king here


----------



## DemolitionNine (Jul 26, 2005)

Any possible way for me to get in on the testing of this new product?

 I've been yearning for a fat-burner / cutter of some sort for a WHILE.   I'm sick of trying thing's that don't work.  I've been trying to get rid of that last "pooch" on my mid-section for ~ 6 months now, and I've tried everything.  Even totally changing my eating habits, upping my cardio, etc.

 I'd LOVE to give this stuff a shot.

 Please gimmie' a shout... I'd really like to hear from you.

 Thanks

 -Matt


----------



## KentDog (Jul 26, 2005)

What's supposed to be so great about Melting Point? I keep hearing that it's supposedly going to be the best fat burner ever, but I have a hard time believing it can live up to that kind of hype. Anyone got any hard info?


----------



## seven11 (Jul 27, 2005)

its prolly going to be a great fat burner, and it might also improve my spelling


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 27, 2005)

KentDog said:
			
		

> What's supposed to be so great about Melting Point? I keep hearing that it's supposedly going to be the best fat burner ever, but I have a hard time believing it can live up to that kind of hype. Anyone got any hard info?



No supplement ever lives up to the hype because people think that by taking it they will lose 10lbs of fat in 2 weeks with no muscle loss and a crappy diet.  Not even T3 will do that.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 27, 2005)

T3 never did much for me, sad to say.


----------



## topolo (Jul 27, 2005)

yes, that is sad to say


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 27, 2005)

Even sadder to hear.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 27, 2005)

I know.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 27, 2005)

Lets change things up, why don't we let the members vote on who should test.  Please nominate three choices, other than yourself, in order.


----------



## Duncan (Jul 27, 2005)

Dale Mabry and topolo, no one else.


----------



## topolo (Jul 27, 2005)

I think Dale is a good choice


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 27, 2005)

Bunch of comedians.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Jodi, Dale, Crazyenough


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey, TP, check yur PMS.  I mean PMs.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 27, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> T3 never did much for me, sad to say.


That's because you're a genetically gifted caveman with weird supplement tolerances.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 28, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Lets change things up, why don't we let the members vote on who should test.  Please nominate three choices, other than yourself, in order.



1. Rocco
2. crazy
3. Dale


----------



## Robboe (Jul 31, 2005)

Looks like dale is in with a good shout.


----------



## milwood (Jul 31, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> T3 never did much for me, sad to say.


wow! Don't hear that from too many people. How 'bout triac?


----------



## seven11 (Jul 31, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> 1. Rocco
> 2. crazy
> 3. Dale





yup bump for those 3


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 31, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> That's because you're a genetically gifted caveman with weird supplement tolerances.



I wouldn't say "weird", my mom always said "special."


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 31, 2005)

I think Dale has bowed out.

Lets try Topolo at 8 caps, and Rocco and Crazy at 6.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 31, 2005)

Please email your names and addresses to Rob, and he will coordinate it.

robboe@designersupps.com


----------



## topolo (Jul 31, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Please email your names and addresses to Rob, and he will coordinate it.
> 
> robboe@designersupps.com



Email sent..........good lookin' out


----------



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Please email your names and addresses to Rob, and he will coordinate it.
> 
> robboe@designersupps.com



when you post an email addy like this there are 'spam bots' that pick them up.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jul 31, 2005)

....Why do you think he gave Rob's, instead of his own??


----------



## PreMier (Jul 31, 2005)

I wouldnt mind testing.  Pick me and I wont dissapoint.


----------



## Robboe (Aug 1, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> when you post an email addy like this there are 'spam bots' that pick them up.



I get oodles and oodles of spam anyway. Which is why i have a spam filter.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 1, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I think Dale has bowed out.
> 
> Lets try Topolo at 8 caps, and Rocco and Crazy at 6.


Thanks  Email's sent.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 1, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> I get oodles and oodles of spam anyway. Which is why i have a spam filter.



I find spam filters more trouble than they are worth because they end up "filtering" email you want.


----------



## Robboe (Aug 1, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I find spam filters more trouble than they are worth because they end up "filtering" email you want.



There's no such thing as email i want. It can take the whole lot for all i care.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 1, 2005)

Well, good luck all, except Rocco.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 1, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Well, good luck all, except Rocco.


----------



## topolo (Aug 1, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I think Dale has bowed out.
> 
> Lets try Topolo at 8 caps, and Rocco and Crazy at 6.




Why did Dale bow out? Will it interfere with his valtrex?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 10, 2005)

What is the status?


----------



## Robboe (Aug 10, 2005)

A bit tired. Legs are a bit sore from monday's training but i managed some cardio earlier.

You?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 10, 2005)

Just took a shit.  What happened with the testing?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 10, 2005)

>.< Nice, Dale


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 11, 2005)

What DID happen to the testing?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 11, 2005)

The people that were selected were supposed to email Rob.  Not sure if they did or not.


----------



## topolo (Aug 11, 2005)

I did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 12, 2005)

I did also. We're just waiting then, cool


----------



## Robboe (Aug 12, 2005)

I got you two, but nothing from crazy_enough. I've PM'd her for her details.


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 12, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> I got you two, but nothing from crazy_enough. I've PM'd her for her details.


Oh darn!! Went OOT for a few days, completely missed this...Im thrilled , PM reply on its way!


----------



## topolo (Aug 15, 2005)

Still waiting........I saw testers on other boards got theirs. C'mon Rob give me some love.


----------



## topolo (Aug 15, 2005)

Did I mention that I am still waiting?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 15, 2005)

Yours is being held in the "lets fuck with Topolo bin".


----------



## PreMier (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Robboe (Aug 16, 2005)

Patience is a virtue, you little scrote.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 16, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Yours is being held in the "lets fuck with Topolo bin".




Is that the bin you guys deposit your DNA into?  I bet ole boy topolo will love that.

<Protection from "You would love that, Dale" retortfrom topolo>


----------



## topolo (Aug 16, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Is that the bin you guys deposit your DNA into?  I bet ole boy topolo will love that.
> 
> <Protection from "You would love that, Dale" retortfrom topolo>



I would never suggest that would love people injecting their dna into your backside...........I know that you always make them pull out!


----------



## Robboe (Aug 23, 2005)

These should be coming through very soon folks. Emails issues lead to a delay.


----------



## topolo (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok Rob, just so you know I am erect.


----------



## Robboe (Aug 23, 2005)

Erect? I thought you were Mickey?


----------



## topolo (Aug 23, 2005)

Erect is my Christian name


----------



## topolo (Aug 27, 2005)

Rob, is this gonna happen soon? If not I am gonna give the nha stack a go.


----------



## Robboe (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 27, 2005)

Should have it by now.  Lets see if you don't by Monday.


----------



## topolo (Aug 29, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Should have it by now.  Lets see if you don't by Monday.



I can confirm, without reservation, that it indeed did not come on Monday.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 29, 2005)

Same here.


----------



## topolo (Aug 29, 2005)

I did however come.....Dale stopped by.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 30, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> I did however come.....Dale stopped by.



Aren't you a little old for nocturnal emmissions?


----------



## Robboe (Aug 30, 2005)

I'll look into this.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 30, 2005)

Nocturnal Emmissions??????


----------



## topolo (Aug 30, 2005)

yes Rob is very familiar with them, I thik he once wrote a paper in college.


----------



## Robboe (Aug 31, 2005)

Melissa did send these BTW.


----------



## topolo (Aug 31, 2005)

by mule?


----------



## DemolitionNine (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey, does this stuff work good?  Anyone?

 I just ordered some.


----------



## topolo (Aug 31, 2005)

I will let you know


----------



## DemolitionNine (Sep 1, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> I will let you know


 

 Oh yes, Please do!



 I'm anxious to find out.


----------



## topolo (Sep 2, 2005)

9/2 still not here


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2005)

Same here.


----------



## DemolitionNine (Sep 2, 2005)

So when will they be shipping the bottles?

 I just ordered some straight off their site.  it'd better come soon...


----------



## topolo (Sep 6, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Melissa did send these BTW.



This still has not come, and I am forced to conclude that the above statement  (posted on 8\31) is not accurate.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 6, 2005)

I said screw it and just ordered some. But that hasn't come yet either.


----------



## topolo (Sep 6, 2005)

how lame...


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 7, 2005)

Nothing here either....hummmmm?


----------



## bludevil (Sep 7, 2005)

From all the issues DS has had lately, my fondness for them and their supplements have been steadily decreasing. From MP threads read, I'm actually starting to think their just another BIOTEST, where everything is hyped with little to no benefit coming from the supplements.


----------



## topolo (Sep 7, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> From all the issues DS has had lately, my fondness for them and their supplements have been steadily decreasing. From MP threads read, I'm actually starting to think their just another BIOTEST, where everything is hyped with little to no benefit coming from the supplements.



I just don't like being misled.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 7, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> I just don't like being misled.




I feel the same way, when you coming over to give me what you promised, i got blue balls just thinking about it.  I promise I will wipe it clean before you do it this time.


----------



## topolo (Sep 7, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I feel the same way, when you coming over to give me what you promised, i got blue balls just thinking about it.  I promise I will wipe it clean before you do it this time.




It will take more than a wipe to get that clean, you will need clorox and a brillo pad.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 7, 2005)

I ordered my other bottles last week...still nothing and they don't send a tracking number or anything. After the mishap with Rebound XT and this I think I'm done with DS.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2005)

Robboe, TP?  You guys have anything to say?  Im curious as to whats gong on with the customer service issue


----------



## topolo (Sep 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Robboe, TP?  You guys have anything to say?  Im curious as to whats gong on with the customer service issue




The silence is deafening!


----------



## bludevil (Sep 8, 2005)

They seem to be active on Avant and AnabolicMinds forums if you guys want an answer.


----------



## topolo (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't go to am because it is the domain of the small penis


----------



## topolo (Sep 8, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> They seem to be active on Avant and AnabolicMinds forums if you guys want an answer.




They are also active at various gay clubs around town.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 9, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> The silence is deafening!




What?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 10, 2005)

Guys, I have to give a sincere apology on this one.  Frankly, I am not sure what happened.

I have not been on here for some time, as I have been rather busy.  And I assumed you all were well underway with the trials.  I just got a PM from Topolo on another board, which has drawn my attention to this.

I have been assured that these have gone out, since we mailed these and another board at the same time.  The other board is almost done with their testing.  But since none of you got them, its obvious that they did not ever make it to the mail.  I do not yet know why.

They will go out on Monday.  It sounds like many of you are so disappointed that you don't want it anymore.  I can't say I blame you.  The delay is unacceptable.  If you don't want it, feel free to give it away, or save it for a later date, but you certainly will have no obligation to test it, and log it.  It will be up to you.

I can't apologize enough.

Also, I scanned the thread and seems some have ordered from the site and are having problems?  If that is true, please email me directly at steve @ designersupps.com and give me details of your order and when you ordered and I will look into it.

Again, I apologize for the inconvenience on this.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 10, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> From all the issues DS has had lately, my fondness for them and their supplements have been steadily decreasing. From MP threads read, I'm actually starting to think their just another BIOTEST, where everything is hyped with little to no benefit coming from the supplements.



I am not sure what all the issues are that you are referring to.  We had one MASSIVE issue with a batch of RXT.  That has been corrected, and our quality control process tightened, and documented.

The problem was so great for the sole reason that RXT is a very effective product.  

All of our products have a like reputation of effectiveness, and despite this we do our best not to hype products, at least not beyond what they deserve.

As to the MP logs, they were not good when the dosing was off.  It was too low.  Now that we better understand the dosing, the fat loss effect in most logs is excellent.  The question seems to be whether or not you get unbearable cramps at an effective dosage.

If there is something else I an missing, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## topolo (Sep 10, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Guys, I have to give a sincere apology on this one.  Frankly, I am not sure what happened.
> 
> I have not been on here for some time, as I have been rather busy.  And I assumed you all were well underway with the trials.  I just got a PM from Topolo on another board, which has drawn my attention to this.
> 
> ...



Apology accepted


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks.  I still don't like that this happened, and I am still not sure why, but it will be remedied.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 11, 2005)

The two US testers went out Friday, and the Canada went out Monday.

Again, apologies.  I would love to hear your feedback, but you certainly are not bound to provide it.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 11, 2005)

Umm... You could send one to me, Ill test it for you...


----------



## topolo (Sep 11, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> The two US testers went out Friday, and the Canada went out Monday.
> 
> Again, apologies.  I would love to hear your feedback, but you certainly are not bound to provide it.




I will provide detailed feedback but I think I am going to run your NHA stack first....starting tomorrow for 3 weeks. I will provide results for it as well.


----------



## topolo (Sep 12, 2005)

It came today....I will run it after the NHA stack.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for the confirm.

As a fellow non-responder, I am curious to hear how the NHA Stack treats you.  I love it.


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 18, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> The two US testers went out Friday, and the Canada went out Monday.
> 
> Again, apologies. I would love to hear your feedback, but you certainly are not bound to provide it.


Its good to at least have an answer as to whats going on....Still anxiously waiting!


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 20, 2005)

got it today!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 20, 2005)

Whew.


----------

